# Newbie bowl turner



## Jolie0708 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi yall, I'm a newbie in bowl turning, I've done 2 one out of a 2x6 laying around just to try it out, and really enjoyed it, so then I acquired a round piece of wood from @FranklinWorkshops & really enjoyed doing that as well. My lathe is a 10x18 so I know I can't do real big bowls, but my issue is I would like to do some, and with this last walnut bowl I did I couldn't get the inside real smooth, and learned I needed a scraper, but was wondering what size would be an all around good size for the size bowls I'll be able to do on my lathe. And the shape of the scraper.
Anyways thanks for any advice, constructive criticism, feedback you could give, I'm so excited to learn from yall. Here are the two I've done... don't laugh too hard....
Oh and the last image I did it out of a piece of my husbands bbq wood  just messing around it was going to be a pen cup but wood worms had a different idea so it turned into a goblet type thing...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2021)

Very nice work! I really like the 2nd one, that's cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2021)

I love walnut. IMO it can be one of the prettiest woods out there but it gives me fits finishing it. Especially on the end grain. I'm still learning as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 28, 2021)

I also like your photography. I need to learn how to stitch together photos like that. You using Photoshop?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 28, 2021)

Great job expert! Keep turning, that is practicing. That is what I tell myself. You have some real talent, very pleasing lines.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Feb 28, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I also like your photography. I need to learn how to stitch together photos like that. You using Photoshop?


No sir, its just a collage feature on my phone, I hold down on a pic & select what pics I like then it gives me an option to make a collage. Then I just arrange them. I believe there are programs or apps out there to do the same.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2021)

One great thing about bowls is the unlimited shapes and styles you can do with them. What appeals to one person, doesn't to another.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 28, 2021)

You are off to a great start, and no doubt you will get better with practice. One of the best ways to speed up your learning process is to find a local turning club because many members will often give you free mentoring at your shop or their shop.

If you are buying a scraper then suggest searching for negative rake scrapers at least an inch wide. Also, you might want to start sanding at lower grits like 40 or 60 grit until you can learn to get around some of the end grain tear out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Joker9 (Feb 28, 2021)

Whatever tool u buy. Sharpen them. Learn that first and u wont get frustrated.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Feb 28, 2021)

Joker9 said:


> Whatever tool u buy. Sharpen them. Learn that first and u wont get frustrated.


What is a good all around sharpening tool(set up)


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 28, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> What is a good all around sharpening tool(set up)


Many turners buy the Rikon 8” - 1/2HP slow speed grinder and the Wolverine Sharpeningp System. Suggest watching several woodturning sharpening videos on YouTube before buying anything. If you decide to skip the jig and just sharpen by freehand then try to find a seasoned wood turner for some hands on instruction.

Rikon Grinder:
https://www.amazon.com/Professional-Power-Tools-80-805-Anti-Vibration/dp/B00H2B78YG

Wolverine Grinding System:
https://www.amazon.com/Wolverine-Grinding-System-VARI-GRIND-jig/dp/B01JAPC6D4

AAW Fundamentals of Sharpening video:





Find a AAW woodturning club nearest you:
https://www.woodturner.org/Woodturner/AAWConnects/AAW-Connects.aspx

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Feb 28, 2021)

Nice looking work Jolie, beginner or not!

While they are easy to turn, bowls with (relatively) vertical sides and flat bottoms are a buggar to get sanded and finished nicely. That inside corner is just tough to deal with. For that reason, and aesthetics, most turners progress to a style with a continuous curve from rim to the center of the bowl. That type of bowl can be entirely turned with bowl gouges, and then maybe use a neg rake scraper for finishing cut. They are also very easy to sand and finish.

As mentioned above, finding an experienced turner to guide you can take weeks/months off a learning curve. In addition to finding help (When safe/convenient), I'd highly recommend a book by Richard Raffan, "The Art of Turned Bowls". It takes you through the process of cutting and choosing blanks, to designing the bowl and choosing design elements that compliment each other. IMO, it is a must have for anyone who will be turning bowls.

I also agree with the recommendation from Karl on the Rikon grinder and wolverine jigs. There are more (and less) expensive setups, but the wolverine has become the standard for a lot of people. I use the grinder Karl linked, and think it gives you the best bang for the buck. 

I use a negative rake scraper with a rounded nose. Mine is 1" wide, which should be plenty big for anything you will turn, and yet allow you to use it on fairly tight interior curves. Be aware, the negative rake scraper is more of a finishing tool, not something you'd use to hog out material.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 1, 2021)

Really hard to believe you are a beginner! You've turned out some real quality products! As your experience grows you can try out some exotic woods. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Mar 1, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Nice looking work Jolie, beginner or not!
> 
> While they are easy to turn, bowls with (relatively) vertical sides and flat bottoms are a buggar to get sanded and finished nicely. That inside corner is just tough to deal with. For that reason, and aesthetics, most turners progress to a style with a continuous curve from rim to the center of the bowl. That type of bowl can be entirely turned with bowl gouges, and then maybe use a neg rake scraper for finishing cut. They are also very easy to sand and finish.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all the info, I sure do appreciate you telling about the rounding of the bottom of bowls, I can see where that would make it much easier. Thanks also for the name of the book. Getting on Amazon right after this to order it. I have discovered waco has a turning club. Can't call the name right off, but I'll be going and seeing what is all about when things are safer. I'll check into the scraper as well, I had a 1" I was looking at for finishing bowls.
Thank Ya'll so much I'm so excited to turn something I can't sleep....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Mar 1, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Really hard to believe you are a beginner! You've turned out some real quality products! As your experience grows you can try out some exotic woods. Chuck


Thank you so much for you kind words!


----------



## trc65 (Mar 1, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> Thank Ya'll so much I'm so excited to turn something I can't sleep....



I'm the same way at times, get an idea, or read about a new technique or project, and can't get it out of my head until I've got something spinning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aag562 (Mar 1, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> Many turners buy the Rikon 8” - 1/2HP slow speed grinder and the Wolverine Sharpeningp System. Suggest watching several woodturning sharpening videos on YouTube before buying anything. If you decide to skip the jig and just sharpen by freehand then try to find a seasoned wood turner for some hands on instruction.
> 
> Rikon Grinder:
> https://www.amazon.com/Professional-Power-Tools-80-805-Anti-Vibration/dp/B00H2B78YG
> ...


All this info is perfect for any newbie, I am one and he is correct about watching as many videos as possible about sharpening. As a newbie who is using traditional tools you have your hands full already trying to learn tools, angle, body movement and you want his so my opinion for what it's worth I would definitely go with the Wolverine system trying to do free and sharpening is nearly impossible to learn as you trying to learn how to use the tools.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 1, 2021)

Those are gorgeous pieces and you definitely do not look like a beginner. I can't add any advice to what was already given about tools other than to say I do everything that was suggested and it works. Except for the book, I don't have that. On my way to Amazon now. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Mar 1, 2021)

Barb said:


> Those are gorgeous pieces and you definitely do not look like a beginner. I can't add any advice to what was already given about tools other than to say I do everything that was suggested and it works. Except for the book, I don't have that. On my way to Amazon now. Lol.


Thank you so much! I appreciate the kind words, I've seen some of your things and you do awesome work!! I can't wait till I gain more knowledge & a lot more experience! I'm so ready to get to practicing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jolie0708 (Mar 2, 2021)

aag562 said:


> All this info is perfect for any newbie, I am one and he is correct about watching as many videos as possible about sharpening. As a newbie who is using traditional tools you have your hands full already trying to learn tools, angle, body movement and you want his so my opinion for what it's worth I would definitely go with the Wolverine system trying to do free and sharpening is nearly impossible to learn as you trying to learn how to use the tools.


I also have a set of carbide tools I use for my pens, there is just such a wealth of info out there I can't take it all in but slowly, dangit!  I allay have enough trouble sleeping as it is now one added to my, stuff I'm "supposed" to be doing


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 2, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> You are off to a great start, and no doubt you will get better with practice. One of the best ways to speed up your learning process is to find a local turning club because many members will often give you free mentoring at your shop or their shop.
> 
> If you are buying a scraper then suggest searching for negative rake scrapers at least an inch wide. Also, you might want to start sanding at lower grits like 40 or 60 grit until you can learn to get around some of the end grain tear out.


Exactly what Karl said about clubs and scrapers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

